# Direct audio output options for TiVo 4k?



## mcf57 (Oct 19, 2012)

I have a triple monitor appliance that is collecting dust. It was used in the past for work related so it had a laptop hooked up to it. The laptop then handled the audio output (via a pair of connected speakers).

I hooked my TiVo 4k stream dongle to it. While it displays video just fine, there doesn't seem to be any audio. From what I can tell, the monitors don't have any kind of speakers or audio inputs so its JUST handling video. All 3 monitors seem to be ACER model #ET.VS1HP. I do also have a USB-C hub adapter hooked up to the Stream 4K that then handles an ethernet connection as well as a standard mouse. Both work great. Also, each monitor has a HDMI, DVI and standard PC video inputs.

I suspect I could use a bluetooth speaker for audio out from the Stream 4K, but is there possibly any other way of getting the audio output from the Stream 4K? just wondering about my options


----------



## dbpaddler (Sep 25, 2004)

avedio links [email protected] HDMI 2.0b Audio Extractor Splitter Converter, HDMI to HDMI + Optical Toslink SPDIF + 3.5mm Stereo Analog Audio, HDMI Audio Embedder Inserter for PS5,Xbox, Optical Fiber Included https://smile.amazon.com/dp/B093H3GFR3/ref=cm_sw_r_apan_glt_fabc_ADHEDDB2TCEQA9YHJY7Z

Sent from my SM-N981U using Tapatalk


----------

